# حديث الي الله



## ضحكة طفل (3 أبريل 2010)

يسمع أقربائي وأحبائي وأصدقائي كلماتي،  
      ويراقبون ملامح وجهي وكل تحركاتي، 
     ويحاولون مشاركتي أفراحي  وأحزاني. 
     أما أنت فوحدك تسمع أنات قلبي الخفية، 
     وتدرك  لغة مشاعري وأحاسيسي، 
     تشاركني أعماقي لا بالكلام فحسب، 
      بل تدخل إليها، وتسكن فيها، وتملأ فراغنا. 
      مع ابتداء تضرعي يصدر أمرك الإلهي: 
     مغفورة لك خطاياك! 
      عجيب أنت في حبك وطول أناتك! 
     تغفر أخطائي مادام قلبي بالحق  يتحدث. 
     لا تعود تذكر معاصيَّ مادمت إليك أتوب! 
​                                            من يحبني  مثلك؟!     --
منقول


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا يا ضحكة

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا ضحكه 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا ضحكة
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا ضحكه
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك​


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## نغم (9 يونيو 2010)

الرب يباركك يااختى ضحكة صلاة مميزة ورائعة جدا


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 يونيو 2010)

نغم قال:


> الرب يباركك يااختى ضحكة صلاة مميزة ورائعة جدا


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا لمرورك القيم اختي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يونيو 2010)

من يحبني مثلك يايسوعي 

امين​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (23 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> من يحبني مثلك يايسوعي
> 
> امين​


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع...*


> *أما أنت فوحدك تسمع أنات قلبي الخفية،
> وتدرك لغة مشاعري وأحاسيسي،
> تشاركني أعماقي لا بالكلام فحسب، *
> *بل تدخل إليها، وتسكن فيها، وتملأ فراغنا. *
> ...


*روعة... روعة... روعة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية المرضى والمتعبين...*


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يسمع أقربائي وأحبائي وأصدقائي كلماتي،
> ويراقبون ملامح وجهي وكل تحركاتي،
> ويحاولون مشاركتي أفراحي وأحزاني.
> أما أنت فوحدك تسمع أنات قلبي الخفية،
> ...



*
منجاه رائعه جدا شكرا 
الرب يبارككم*​


----------

